# Steam valve



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi anyone know if a steam valve from a cubika will fit in a classic?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The bolt holes are not perpendicular to the knob. It would have to sit at a funny angle and not match up to the steam knob hole in the case. The element plugs may then also be in the way...


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

No, won't fit.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks I managed to work out it wouldn't fit.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

No problem. Any help, just ask.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone know if a gaggia evolution steam valve would fit in a classic?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@gaggiamanualservice.com or @timmyjj21


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have had no first hand experience, but Google indicates to me that it looks the same as the coffee deluxe with the extra outlet for self priming


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes it does fit but you must block the pressure release valve fitted on the side.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks to both, it looked the right fit apart from the extra pressure release valve and wasn't sure if it could just be blocked off.


----------

